# Happy Holidays Fishing Report!



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

I just wanted to wish everyone and their families a very Merry Christmas!

Here are some of the pics, I had a hard time trying to reduce this down, hope you don't mind a ton of fish pics. To say that me, my friendsand my clients have been having a good time the last two months would be the understatement of the year...........Enjoy!










Jim Patrick with a nice bonita on light spin!










Ed Wood and Paul Heatherington--Bonita on fly.. looks like a cover for shot for "Flyfishing in Saltwater".










Then we got into the bull reds on top..sick!










Then we caught a grouper...with a landing net.. funny story.. sure was good on the grill!










The best clients in the world.. Jim Eanes and his family had another great day with slot reds and gray snapper.










Skyler on his first saltwater trip at my new snapper spot in the Gulf!










Skyler at my snapper spot in the Bay!










Father and son grinning from ear to ear as we ended the day with bull reds on top!

Jan Deregt and Skyler areour neighbors at our duck lease, we finally got them to come down and fish with us,I think they are hooked!










Bob Jenkins with one of 30 trout caught on fly!

Then we proceeded to catch his first bull red ever....










Next day.. bull reds all over the place.... this is my group of PT guys at Andrews Institute that work on my shoulder..we had an awesome day as well, lots of specks in the deep holes, bayous and canals....










Ended the day with this huge red!










Bob Jenkins brought his daughter and son back out the same week for some more bull reds.. the kids had a blast!

There was a moment here when the kids were so pumped.. they actually hugged, it was so sweet.. I love it!










This girl was on fire.. nice pic.










Then they caught a triple... this was their Christmas card shot...










The kids even stepped back, gave Dad the bow and Bob Jenkins got his first bull red on fly!

Do ya think he looks happy?










I even got in a photo after unhooking all of these bad bulls...










Longtime client Chad Boles brought his friend Greg along the next day... we caught some beautiful Bonita onlight tackle.. if you have never done this in the winter, I think it is some of the most fun fishing there is..










Rick Roth come down from Mass every year to fish with me, he was stoked to get this beauty on fly.. His very first.. I like this photo and the "Life is Good" sticker.. that's my motto.










Frank Warden always books a bull red tripwith me and brought a buddy along.. the reds blew up on top and we stuck it to them...the buddy is hooked on Pensacola fishing. 

We caught some slot reds and some bluefish as well..... these guys were stoked!










Bob Blaine and I fished this last Thursday, we caught around 100 white trout at the bridge and ended the day with some bull reds...what a day.. two at a time...I love it!

Well , my duck hunting pics wouldn't load.. maybe I put too many pics in this report, but I had to share!

I hope and pray you and your families have a wonderful Christmas and a Happy New Year.. God bless!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice! Great pics!

I love bonita on fly.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Merry Christmas Bob, hope you have some great trips this coming year.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

Merry christmas to you and your family capt bob quarles!oke

tight lines!


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Merry Christmas!! Great Pics and Reports, Looks like you all had a blast!!


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Great post Bob. Look forward to seeing you out on the water in 09!



Ant


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Merry Christmas....WOW...what a post :bowdown :bowdown :bowdown


----------



## njmad (Sep 26, 2008)

Those LittleTunny AKA Bonitoare one hell of a fight.

I just love those fish


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Merry Christmas Bob, looks like tons of fun. Looks like Matt had a good idea the othjer day, i'm in too!


----------



## mcole (Oct 5, 2007)

Merry Christmas.....great post.....


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome pics!nice to see some fishin' goin' on!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas Bob. Hope you have a prosperous new year


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the nice replies, I really appreciate all my friends on this forum and for Chris keeping it going....

I was out on a charter all day yesterday...we did well on trout at the bridge and caught some nice slot reds as well.. you guys go get'em!

I am just waiting for little Ben to wake up.. I fixed up our garage into a mancave/playroom.....and surprisingly enough, it looks likeSanta Claus brought him a foosball table, and anew dartboard : I can't wait for him to get up and play!

He also got some new hunting clothes for our annual duck hunting trip to La...be back on Sunday night and back on the water for Monday's trip....

Capt. Rozie.. I'll see you on the water buddy...oke

Merry Christmas and I hope you and your families have a great 2009!


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's a nice pic from our Christmas eve father and daughter trip!

Sherry and David had a blast, it was an absolute pleasure to spend the day with these guys...










Here is a pic of the new family game room, the new Gator kayakand the Gators flag on the wall...

Go Gators!










Taking Ben and my Dad to La. to chase some ducks in the marsh...be backin a couple of days!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Great job Bob! I enjoyed all of our 2008 fishing adventures. I'm looking forward to guiding out there with you in 2009. Lets go dancing!!haha


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

Absolutely.. New Year's Eve was a blast...here's the crew.. 










here's the dancing.. things were a little blurry from the Grey Goose!










here's Brant...










Here's a drink to a great 2009!


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Those photos are classic. Damn Eric how many hats do you own. Every other photo I have noticed you have a different cap on. I'm starting to think your closet must look like a woman's.... lol :letsparty:letsparty


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

I enjoy all fish pics. thanks.


----------

